# getting ready for 2nd cycle of IVF



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all

This is my first post to the site....although I've been reading all your posts for a while now!  I'm 39 and my husband is 31 and we have unexplained infertility.  We went thru our first IVF cycle at the end of last year.  

2 excellent embryos were transferred but implantation was unsuccessful.  So here we are again getting ready to start the down reg for a second time.  

Not sure how to feel or who to talk to, so finally decided it was time to make some friends here!
xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Babysteps.

So sorry your first attempt didn't work. It's such a hard slog, but worth it if the attempts make a baby.
I have found this site a blessing , I have had 2 cycles so far and I found FF so helpful,especially on those hard days. There are also lots of really knowledgable ladies on here and they are a god send during treatment!
So are you having another full go at IVF or did you manage to have any frozen?
I hope this time round it works for you! You are certainly in the right place if you want support and helpful advice during and after treatment.

Take Care.
Lolli x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Thnks v much for your reply.  I think I've been needing to do this for a while now.  Kind of craving people around me
that know some of what I'm going thru.  Friends are great and all but they have their families and just don't really get it.

Our first cycle produced 5 eggs, but unfortunately only 2 were of an acceptable quality so we have nothing in the
freezer.  Must admit I was disappointed that we only got 5 eggs, but when they told us 2 of them were near 
perfect...well...I got all carried away with myself!  But in the end...well it just wasn't to be.

What about you? I see from your posts that you’ve having a time of it too.  How are you holding up?
xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Babysteps.

I know what you mean about feeling a little upset about the number of eggs retrieved. I only got 4 on my first attempt, and I was expected to get alot more than that due to my age. Just goes to show age isn't that bigger factor in this. I have also just been told I have a suspected low ovarian reserve. Something that can suggest that I may be inclined to have an early menopause. So this factor combined with my rubbish tubes equals a bit of a bummer situation! But still, I can only follow doctors orders, so tubes are coming out soon (hopefully) and I hope to beat the clock with my deminishing eggies! I have to give it my best shot! Thats all I can do. Thats all any of us can do!
On saying that, I ,like you produced perfect embrios, despite only getting 4 eggs and I was lucky enough to use 1 and freeze the other 3. I now have 1 left in the deep freeze. So after my tubal op I am going to have another frozen attempt. I am not holding out much hope as theres alot riding on this last remaining embie surviving the thaw and being viable to use. But I think its worth a go before having full on IVF again.
How did you find the down regging last time? I hope you didn't get too many nasty side effects. I find D/Regging the worst.But I know of some ladies who experience no side effects at all. (lucky buggers!  )
I hope this time works for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Babysteps
I have just started checking out this website too.  Looked at it a while ago and wasn't ready for it, but so am now!! I have my first cycle of IVF/PGD coming up next month, so am looking into things and probably testing the water with chatting to people so that I feel supported when the time comes.  Do you have dates when you start downregulating? 
Sorry to hear your first cycle didn't work out.

Good luck lollipops with your tubal op. Hope you get it sorted soon,

All the best
xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

I totally agree Lolli. You've got to give your frostie a chance before putting yourself thru a full IVF cycle.  I mean it only takes one.....you just never know which one it will be.  My fingers are crosses for you, I'm hoping 2011 is full of good news for us all. xx

Must admit I didn't find the D/regging too bad last time...I am so hoping it goes the same this time.  I got a few hot flushes and was a bit more snappy that normal, but other than that I was very luck.  How did you do the D/reg?  
I was given a prostap injection on day 21 and that was it.....until AF arrived.  No nasal sprays etc...suppose the drugs they use will have have slightly different side effects?  xx

Hi Lillitiger , I totally know what you mean about not being ready to join in.  I felt exactly the same, was even quite nervous about posting this time round but the need to chat just made me get on with it.  
I am due to start my D/regging on 12th January so only 2 more sleeps to go!  Feeling the usual apprehension about it all, but as Lolli says I feel I have got to give it my best shot. So for now I am trying to remain positive and focus on the big picture.  What about you? when do you start?  PGD isn't something I know about...will need to go and do a bit of research.  If nothing else we are always learning!!  

Lovely to chat to both of you. Am already feeling a bit better about everything.  Thnk you so much for yous support. xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, BabySteps!! A stalker then!  This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am 39 and have been "diagnosed" as having unexplained infertility. It is a bit frustrating because I think there must be something wrong, or we would have conceived, wouldn't we? But DH says that sometimes things happen, or don't happen, there doesn't have to be a reason for it - I resist the temptation to hit him at that point!  We have an unexplained section of the site - CLICK HERE

Sorry to hear that your IVF cycle last year didn't work, I will have everything crossed for this round of treatment. I asked my clinic if there was anything I could do to improve my chances, they said to just think positive. Focussing on the big picture can only help.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Here is the link for the January/February section ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!         

Sue


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Babysteps!! 
Thought I see how you are getting on with that down-regulating?? Hope you are feeling well?   How long do you have do it for?
I am waiting to come on this week and then will be ringing the hospital for the next step.  I am expecting to be getting a start-date for down-regulating and for them to sort out my drugs.  How long did it take for you to get started at this stage? - I am wondering if they will say another 3 weeks and then to do the down-regulating thing?!!!

You say about focusing on the bigger picture... I am trying not to think about that and just to see it as 'an experiment'.  My chances of it working are only about 20% a go, so it really is a stab in the dark!!! PGD stands for Pre-implantation genetic diagnosis - its an extra test that happens after fertilisation to see if the embryos have the right number of chromosomes. Not too different from normal IVF. 

Thanks for the info Sue/ Wraakgodin for starters!! There is so much on here!!  

Babysteps- what places have you been linking up with?  Have you done the cycle buddies thing?.. I might look into that once I get some dates for when things are going to happen for me.  I am liking the IVF diaries at the moment  

Lillytiger x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Lillytiger

Really nice to hear from you again!

D/R is going well. Am definitely more emotional than usual and cranky! But other than that it's been ok...so far (fingers crossed).    

I'm at GCRM and for me they brought me in on day 21 of my cycle.  That's when I got my injection for the d/r.  Then I wait for AF to arrive (last time it too about 10 days), during this time the clinic orders the rest of my drugs.  So when I am ready to go back for baseline scan my drugs will be waiting for me.  I think every clinic is slightly different and long and short protocols mean the timings of each part of the treatment will change.  I really hope your AF arrives soon and you can get started.  Keep me informed of what happens. xx

I’ve been spending most of my time in the general IVF and starters boards.  Finding it very therapeutic just reading people’s posts and answering a few of them.  Did the chat room the other night but still feel a wee bit out of that…might come with time. 

Not got a cycle buddy yet but I’d really like that.  Would be good to share experiences and be able to ask someone in a similar situation questions about how they are feeling etc

How are you doing? Any sign of you AF coming?
Hope it comes v soon. My fingers are crossed for you.
xx


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Babysteps 
How is your DRing going?? Hope you didnt feel emotional the whole way though. Are you onto the stimming stage yet? How long did you DR for in the end? (if you have finished!!)
My AF has finally arrived, but as I am sure you know it is still a waiting game as to what happens next!!  
I cant wait to find out more, but being on FF really helps 'waste time' and find out lots of info that I wouldn't find out if the only contact I had was with the hospital. 
Will be cool to hear how you are getting on..  
catch you soon
Lillytiger xxxx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi tigerlily

So your af has finally arrived....what's next for you? Do you have any dates yet?

Mine arrived early hours Sunday morning so will be phoning the clinic tomorrow to get an appointment to start stimming. Looking forward to getting started although I can feel the nerves starting to surface. 

D/R hasn't been too bad, lasted about 12days in total. Defo an emotional roller coaster...up one min & down the next...can be exhausting.....but almost there now.  

Hope your keeping well. Nice chatting to you.  xx


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Babysteps  
12 days DRing sounds really quick compared to mine.  I found out today I will be DRing for 3 weeks! Will be starting on 11 Feb. Day 1 Stim = 4 March.  Funny how it can be so different!
Have you started stimming now then? Glad your DR hasn't been too bad. 
I have found out today I can go on my holiday that I thought would clash with my treatment.  So just for a few days I will be relaxing in the Alps during my DRing. Can't wait!!!
Have you got more dates now with how long you will be Stimming?
Hope your nerves are feeling calmer 
catch you soon
Lillytiger xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi lillytiger

Your right it is so strange that all our treatments are different.  I really didn't realise that would be the case.  

3 weeks of d/r does seem like a long time....will keep my fingers crossed it goes fast for you.  

I start stimming tomorrow & will more than likely do it for 10 days or so....depends how my follies behave.   

Wish I was coming on hol with you.  hope you have a fab time. Drop me a message when you get back and tell me all about it. xx


----------



## kuga (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello Babysteps

I too am starting my 2nd cycle of IVf.  My husband & I have been trying for 3 years & last year did our first IVF cycle in June.  I had 7 eggs collected & then 2 died & out of the 5 of them 2 embryos were put back well one of them took & one of them died & so we were so happy we were pregnant & then at 8 weeks we found out there was no heart beat & I had a mis-carriage.  We decided at Christmas to have another go & I start my sniffing next week & my D/R test is on the 28th Feb.  

I thought it would be easier this time round but it is not I am frightened but I think that is because of what happened last time.  I joined this website yesterday & already am starting to feel a bit more positive & happy in a way that there are people out there the same as me, in the same situation & have the same feelings.  It is really hard to talk to friends & family who have children as they don't really understand as much as they say they do.

How are you feeling about the 2nd time.  The hardest thing for me this time is being positive.  I was so positive last time as I had no idea what to expect but this time I keep thinking if I am confident it will work again & it doesn't I will be so upset or if it does work, what happens if the same thing occurs.  What a rollercoaster this is, I never believed it woudl be this bad.


I am hoping that I won't have any side effects this time as I didn't last time but they have increased my drugs this time.  I am just glad I have found some people to talk too as I was starting to feel like I would explode soon as I wasn't talking to my friends or family about it.
Where are you doing your IVF at & do you know what this cycle buddies are or have you been in the chat room yet as I may venture in there later on today.


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi kuga

Glad you've found ff...for me it was a total sanity saver!  I too wasn't really talking to family or friends...no one understands and even although friends try I was starting to find myself getting upset by some of their off hand comments.  So ff was my saviour!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I can't imagine how that must have felt.  
It's so difficult staying positive & strong....I struggle with it daily.  I am finding things a bit easier this time...think I'm less stressed because I know what to expect but I know when it comes to egg retrieval & embryo transfer I'll be climbing the Walls.....and then there's the 2WW!!!  Geeze I'm stressing myself out just thinking about it!  So as you can see.....we are all pretty much in the same position.....scared!!

I've been on the cycle buddies bit....but find it v hard to keep up!  It would be nice to chat with others in the same phase of their journey...so maybe I'll try again

Look after yourself & lots of luck to you. Xx


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello Babysteps and welcome to Kuga too!  
You must be stimming now then Babysteps? How is it going? When do you take you injections? I havent quite decided if I will do mine morning or night?  I think my DP is quite keen to have a go...  Do you do yours or does your man help out?
Have you had a look at the cycle buddies yet?  I am very happy with linking up with the girls at Guys where I am having my treatment.  Good mix of people who have had babies, are pregnant and where funding has been agreed, as well as those of us going through the treatment at the moment.  I do need to keep up with the messages though on a daily basis, as it is tricky keeping up otherwise!!! Do you have a group where you are having your treatment?.. 
I met with the nurse this week and am having my drugs delivered Thursday. My hol isnt for a few weeks yet...! I do know when my first 2 scan dates will take place and when the EC and ET (if I get that far!!) are likely to take place... which is such a relief!!!
Kuga - Although it is very sad to have lost your little one at 8 weeks, well done for getting pregnant in the first place!! There is everychance it will work this time       
catch you soon
Lillytiger xxxx


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Been reading your thoughts and feel totally on the same wave length, Not been on here since last year on our 1st attempt at IVF that ended as BFN   but ff helped me allot, so me and my DH are now on our 2nd attempt ICSI - short protocol this time as have also found out after this I have low AMH and egg reserve so didn't want us to D/R.. were on second week of tx next week and sorry feeling abit well allot low as seems to be only 4x eggs growing at the moment yet was hoping and   we would have more - I know only takes one little embie but really struggling like you all to get the momentum or positivity to help us through this tx...  
Everyday I/m struggling to not cry all day I hoping this is just the drugs and will past as I soooo want my body be   yet not being able to pick myself up as knowing what is to come 2nd time round so scarier - any suggestions to chill out

Thinking of you all and wish you all luck in the world as we do deserve happiness   
xox


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all

Lillytiger - I'm 5 days into stimming and all is going well. Been having headaches which seem to get worse as the day goes on.....but that happened the last time too so trying not to worry about it. Next scan is wed...am hoping for good news.  You say you've been given dates for EC & ET ....when are they scheduled for?

Loulou - I too was very upset last cycle when we only had 4 follies at out final scan. But from that we got 2 almost perfect embryos.  I know it's hard and upsetting....but don't give up.  As long as there's a chance...miracles can happen.  

Kuga - how's the sniffing going?

Sending you all positive vibes.


----------



## kuga (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello babysteps & everyone

No I haven't started my sniffing yet I should start on Thursday this week & my drugs are deing delivered tomorrow.  I see you are having headaches babysteps.  I did when I was DR last time but they did go.  I didn't like to take any painkillers as I was told I could take paracetemol, but I used this rub that you put on your head & it soothes your head.  I got it in boots my mum told me about it I can't remember the name of it, but it did help.

Loulou 28 I was quite chilled last time until it came to EC & ET & then the 2WW but I was lucky enough that I did have a friend who had done IVF many years ago & she kept me positive & relaxed by talking about it & listening & then my husband & I went out & socialised & kept busy.  I decided I was going to find something to do to take my mind of the IVF & it did work to a degree, but I don't think you will ever really totally chill out.
Sending you all great hugs


----------



## Clara29 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi girls

Glad to read I'm not the only person worried about second time round  

I had my first ICSI last October @ GCRM (same clinic babysteps!) and we got 5 eggs, 3 were mature and 2 fertilised.  Had them both put back on day 2 but bfn.  I don't need to tell you girls how disappointing it was, all your hopes and dreams are shattered in an instant.  

So here we are starting round two and its soooooooo scary!

Don't feel stressed about the process as we know what to expect and i didn't get many side effects from the drugs but dreading OTD.  

Really hard to get the PMA going this time as was so sure our first attempt had worked only to end up with a huge disappointment.

Would love to chat to you all as cycle buddies is mental!  So hard to keep up  

   this is our time, Clara x x x


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Clara29,

Sorry to here bout your 1st time but 2nd time round then are you doing short/long protocol when do you start
Lots of   to you though and hope this is your year   is always a long road though so here if wanna chat or scream lol

Kuga - Good luck for thursday too and thanks for the advise as off work at mo going abit stir crazy but feeling better today!!!

Babysteps thanks for your sharing your experience and keeping that light going  , i do feel allot better today I had a scan and having to move up to 5x Menopur powders tonight but maybe 5x eggs and blood test results came back good so have a different head on today and keeping   so sending lots to you all lovely ladies too and hope you are all feeling ok as can be too..

B good to keep posted xox


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ladies

lovely to hear from you all again.  I always come home from work and look forward to logging on to ff to see how everyone is doing.  

Clara - I totally agree about the cycle buddies posts.  There are so many people that my little brain finds it hard keeping up!  Just shows you how many people are having to use fertility treatments to make their dreams come true. Hopefully cycle 2 will be our lucky cycle.  

Loulou - Great to hear that your bloods and scan were both good.  That's fab news!  I am on 4x Menopur so not far behind you. Have you had any side effects?  My headaches seem to have died down a bit and I'm feeling decidedly ok.....although I do have some manic ups and downs.    

Kuga - Lots of luck for Thursday.  Thanks for the advise about the rub on headache remedy.  I must admit I've taken some paracetamol but I've felt very guilty doing it.  Thankfully they are a bit better so fingers crossed they stay away!

Lillytiger - my DH does my injections when he's around (sometimes he has to work away). We do them in my belly normally to one side of my belly button.  I've got a nice little spare tyre of flab to inject into...so it's not too sore.  How are things with you?  

Just wondering what vitamins and minerals you are all taking?  I am on the normal folic acid but nothing else.....wondering if I should be taking extra vits etc but not sure?


----------



## lillytiger (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello!! I feel like you are all the pros and I am still a novice as I don't have a cycle under my belt yet!! 

Babysteps - I only know when my EC and ET are likely i.e. around week beginning 21st March I am expecting to be out of action!! ( and probably reading FF all day!!!! - although I have heard too much sitting at a computer is not good for babymaking?!! Wonder if that applies to IVF?!!)
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Babysteps..    
I think both my DP and I might get involved with the injections. Nice to have DP involved, but need to be self-sufficient when he is not around.  I heard that injecting in the tummy is better as there are less veins?... will have to see how I get on!!!
I am taking Pregnacare and am drinking decaf tea and coffee.  Hard to give up chocolate though!! My DP is taking zinc.  Not sure about the pineapple juice and brazil nuts thing though.. Am wondering myself if I should have those too?.. Do you know anything about them?...

Kuga - Drugs tomorrow and start Thursday. What a fab week for you!!! My drugs arrive Thursday and I start next Friday. 
Are you/everyone sniffing..? I might have to read back more on that?... My DRing will be injections.  My hospital said they thought there were less side effects?....

Lovely to hear from you Clara and Loulou too!!  
I love coming home and checking FF too!!! Really helps that mundane waiting process


----------



## LouLou28 (Sep 7, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

Is nice to log on and see all your progresses  

Babysteps - Thanks! Not far different on the Menopur then haven't felt too bad abit more spaced out and tired this tx but think it can take it's toll some days so other than that can't really complain...  Drinking all the water each day does get me up more times in the night and have been sleeping lighter than usual but found that last time as well the clinic says the steroids assist in that.
Me and DH have been on Folic acid, Vitamin E & C and I have 1/2 aspirin a day too been doing it for bout 2x months now not sure if helps or not.. 

Lillytiger - don't feel like a novice thats the beauty of this website and talking through your thoughts as by the time you come to do your first tx your b calm and well planned out so nothing left to do but relax  

My DH does all my injections while I look the other way bless him I hate needles and don't know what I'd do if was up to me sorry a whimp I know I think comes from my dad hating needles since I was small and just passed it on to me lol we've always put in the belly abit more padded and can be pinched together more as heard the thighs are more bone so may hurt more? But down to the individual.

Hope you all feeling ok  

xox


----------



## Clara29 (Aug 12, 2010)

Afternoon girls

My boss is away out this afternoon so lots of time for catching up on FF!

LouLou - I am on the Flare Protocol, which consists of 10 days of Norethisterone tablets to dr, then a couple of HCG injections (to help the eggs i think) then stim with 225 gonnal F for around 7 days.  The drugs package is quite low so don't get many side effects.  Hope your feeling a little less stressed?  Have you tried the Zita West relaxation CD's?  I found them really good first cycle, good visualisation techniques and helps clear your mind if your having trouble getting to sleep.  I listened to mine on the ipod but one night my dh was so curious i payed it aloud when we were going to sleep . . . not good, he could not stop snickering thoughout, not very relaxing    Here is a discount code for her website if you want to buy anything - ED1082063

Lillytiger - My dh does the injections, makes him feel usefull    I did mine in the thigh last time as i thought my legs were a bit tougher but thinking of trying the tummy this time as its closer to my ovaries  Think you can go mad with all the food & drink do's and don'ts.  I recently heard a litre of milk & 2 litres of water a day is essential.  I asked the nurse and she said as long as you eat a healthy diet and drink water to help flush out the drugs thats the best you can do, nothing else is proven.  Saying that i do have a bowel of Brazil nuts on my kitchen table and sure the Pineapple juice will make an appearance at some point  

Kuga - Hows the positivity going?  The odds are more in our favour this time     this WILL work!  Are you sniffing with Buserelin tomorrow? How long for?

Babysteps - I'm on Pregnacare and fish oil just now.  The fish oil has to have high DHA and Omega 3 which i have found really hard to find.  Pregnacare Plus (which you can use from conception & throughout pregnancy) has a double pack with fish oil but the Pregnacare conception doesn't which is really annoying.  Because of that i have been taking the Pregnacare Plus but worry i should be on the conception!  Don't you love all the staff at GCRM    Marco is so caring & lovely, hope i have him again for ec/et.

Your all right about friends not knowing what to say.  So many of our friends know now and i wish id kept my big mouth shut!  We have only told our parents about this tx though so hopefully will keep the pressure off.  Thats why its so good to chat to girls in the same situation, good for you mental state!

I'm going down to see the folks tonight and set up itunes for them, I'm sure if they put their mind to it they could do it themselves!  My mum is really worried for me in case this tx doesn't work.  Last week she had bought me loads of stuff for the house and even made me cushions for my bed that match my curtains!!!  She is the best  


     Love Clara x x x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies

Sorry but this is going to be a wee short one. Got to take dh out to the local pub quiz...bless he deserves a night off.   then got a friend coming round for a chat (she doesn't know...so I've got to make sure drugs etc are all hidden). So I'm short on time!!

Clara your mum sounds ace.  What a sweetheart.  

Mine phones me every night.....just to make sure I'm OK. She also cuts IVF articles out the paper....just in case I've not read them. The last one was about astrological fertility.  

Thanks to you all for the food,drink and vitamin suggestions.  I plan to get myself sorted as I've only been on the colic acid. What a dope!

Went for my scan today and not too sure how to feel.  The nurse could only find my right ovary....no signs of the left!!  Got to go back again on Fri....so fingers crossed it makes an appearance!  She reckons I have 7 follicles that are sprouting....which is more than last time....maybe if lefty pops up that'll give us even more. Cross your fingers for me.  Lots of hugs to you all.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Morning ladies 
I'm going to lock this thread now, so please carry on with the chatter and meet others on the cycle buddies ..... Jan/Feb is here  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=58.0 or of course you can stay in touch by pm.
Wishing you all the luck in the world for your treatment


----------

